
Autograph fakery: two firms monopolize a lucrative business (2014) - classichasclass
https://www.miaminewtimes.com/news/autograph-fakery-two-firms-monopolize-a-lucrative-business-6395264
======
mimixco
I worked for this company in 2016 and 2017 and they were still faking
signatures then.

